# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  bobby ewing back from the dead

## sindydoll

how sad and pathetic was that for those who remember [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO5_hM8h63w"]YouTube - Dallas: Bobby Is Back From The Dead[/ame]

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Hey this is what is missing from our screen quality drama like Dallas. I loved it.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Hannelene

Why did the writers do this to the viewers? they managed to write a whole series after bobbys death only for him to reappear!

----------


## Bryan

i LOVE dallas! got all the DVDs!!!  :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hannelene

Your not the only one Bryan my parents got me this recently I have been so happy since  :Smile: 
Now all I need is Knots Landing on DVD and I will be a happy bunny.

----------


## Bryan

> Your not the only one Bryan my parents got me this recently I have been so happy since 
> Now all I need is Knots Landing on DVD and I will be a happy bunny.


see im too young to ever remember it, so im watching it from scratch. i have heard about certain things, and i know about all the season finale cliffhangers as i read about them, but its so exciting to watch it for first time. so many twists and turns and bitching and backstabbing, why aren't there shows like this on tv anymore!?

i get well excited whenever they release the next boxset, i can't wait for the next one to come out now!!!

----------


## sindydoll

i loved dallas too but that was just terrable...hey up we have a longer bit...now he has to explain to pam  :Rotfl:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvinAPPfyAQ"]YouTube - Dallas Season 9[/ame]

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Hannelene
> 
> 
> Your not the only one Bryan my parents got me this recently I have been so happy since 
> Now all I need is Knots Landing on DVD and I will be a happy bunny.
> 
> 
> see im too young to ever remember it, so im watching it from scratch. i have heard about certain things, and i know about all the season finale cliffhangers as i read about them, but its so exciting to watch it for first time. so many twists and turns and bitching and backstabbing, why aren't there shows like this on tv anymore!?
> 
> i get well excited whenever they release the next boxset, i can't wait for the next one to come out now!!!


Me too I was too young for Dallas and heard so many things about it from my mum and my brother was a secret fan.
Dallas was great from what  I have watched I even developed a real thing for the character JR- coming from a lesbian that is just funny! But I love the way that he would scheme.
This show was fantastic.
From what you have seen what is your fav storyline so far? and your fav character?

----------


## Meh

Bobby Ewing was as bad as Fallon being taken by aliens.

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by Bryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Hannelene
> ...


god favourite storyline is hard to choose, anything with JR in is amazing really.

JR or Sue Ellen have to be my favourite characters, I love Sue Ellen's battle with alcoholism, and her affair with Nicholas Pierece.

----------


## Hannelene

Yes the whole Nicholas saga was pretty cool
I kind of love the way that  JR would do everything to keep his older brother out of the picture and would do any and everything to make him look bad

----------


## Chloe O'brien

JR was the original baddie that everyone loved to hate. The way he treated his wife Sue Ellen and always got the upperhand in business with his arch enemy Cliff Barnes had the nation hooked every week.

----------


## Hannelene

How many women did he sleep with? As he seems to be a character with a passion for the ladies as well as making money

----------


## D.kicky

Im with these guys as well.  So chalk up another one for the invading Pittsburgh crowd.

And what Matts not telling you is that he is a hippie.

----------


## Hannelene

D - you have confused me?!

----------


## tango_victor

I watched Dallas when I was very young. I used to cuddle up to my mum and we'd watch it.
We were delighted when it was to make a return with a new series but it's sad to hear channel 5 will be axing it. Larry Hagman's death is also a real shame too! When the new series began and JR came on the screen I couldn't help but smile. JR is the original bad guy, but you can't help but like him for it  :Smile:  The funeral episode was really sad.

----------


## tango_victor

I watched Dallas when I was very young. I used to cuddle up to my mum and we'd watch it.
We were delighted when it was to make a return with a new series but it's sad to hear channel 5 will be axing it. Larry Hagman's death is also a real shame too! When the new series began and JR came on the screen I couldn't help but smile. JR is the original bad guy, but you can't help but like him for it  :Smile:  The funeral episode was really sad.

----------

